# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Вопрос от новичка по обновлению 1С - Бух КОРП 3.0

## BOA-INK

Доброго дня!

Предостоит первое обновление.
Матчасть ответа не дает.
Прошу подсказать гуру 1С или ткнуть ссылкой.

Есть 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.
Релиз 3.0.38.53 от 04.03.2015.

Нужно обновиться... 

Матчасть говорит нужно выбрать следующий крайний релиз, например 3.0.39.67 от 05.05.2015,
но предыдущий релиз BPCorp_3.0.39.50_updsetup.exe весит 45МБ,
а крайний BPCorp_3.0.39.67_updsetup.exe весит всего 14Мб.

Вопрос: как правильно обновиться? 
на 39.50, где больше обновлений и они могут быть нужны, 
или надо сразу обновлять на 39.67?
или последовательно 39.51, 39.52, 39.53, 39.55, .... и до крайнего 39.67 ?

Спасибо ответившим.

----------


## Семен2014

> Доброго дня!
> Матчасть говорит нужно выбрать следующий крайний релиз, например 3.0.39.67 от 05.05.2015,
> надо сразу обновлять на 39.67!


собстно как то так

---------- Post added at 22:11 ---------- Previous post was at 22:05 ----------

стоп. не посмотрел на юзерс.
Надо обновляться на крайний до которого дотягиваешся.
У каждого релиза указано с какого релиза на него можнообновиться.
Например у Вас 38.53 значит следующий 39.58.

----------

BOA-INK (20.12.2015)

----------


## Виктория13

У меня тоже была такая проблема, обратись по этой ссылке  http://www.1c-biz.ru/123/22.html. Помогут! Проверено!

----------

BOA-INK (20.12.2015)

----------


## Nixe

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post446659
Как пример обновления конфигурации.... там ничего сложного, если 1С-ка лицензионная и есть логин и пароль к сервисам 1С. Если есть диски ИТС и обновление нужно искать на них, то галочки нужно поставить и там....
Если есть доступ к сервисам 1С, и изначально обновления скачиваются на комп, то тогда везде галочки можно поставить. Доступные обновления найдутся сами.... 
Обычно все легко проходит. Это у меня чего-то и где-то "заглючило".
:(

----------

BOA-INK (20.12.2015)

----------


## AndyPanda

Я делаю так: сначала качаю последний существующий релиз (напр.3.0.39.67), распаковываю, и смотрю с какого минимального на него можно обновиться
(предположим с 3.0.39.60), а у меня 3.0.39.55....значит надо качать 3.0.39.60 и т.д. когда минимальный будет меньше или равен моему(3.0.39.55) тогда 
начинаю обновляться(3.0.39.55 на 3.0.39.60 на 3.0.39.67). А подозрительная разница в размерах архивов бывает потому, что в некоторые обновления 
подкладывают необязательные файлы, например с БИК всех банков, кладры и т.п.

----------

BOA-INK (20.12.2015)

----------


## DMLangepas

а не проще за копейки довериться программистам? 
p.s. если нет желания читать и смотреть видео

----------

BOA-INK (20.12.2015)

----------


## miskasc

подскажите, 1С считается в каком то смысле автоматизацией работы бухгалтерии?

----------


## avm3110

> 1С считается в каком то смысле автоматизацией работы бухгалтерии?


Считается

----------

BOA-INK (20.12.2015)

----------


## miskasc

все равно, я считаю что автоматизация, это все же вот такое оборудование http://www.servplus.ru/packaging/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> все равно, я считаю что автоматизация, это все же вот такое оборудование


Вот, из WIKI
Автоматизация — одно из направлений научно-технического прогресса, использующее саморегулирующие технические средства и математические методы с целью освобождения человека от участия в процессах получения, преобразования, передачи и использования энергии, материалов, изделий или информации, либо существенного уменьшения степени этого участия или трудоёмкости выполняемых операций.
Непонятно, как оборудование, приведенное в ссылке может автоматизировать работу бухгалтерии?

----------


## avm3110

> Непонятно, как оборудование, приведенное в ссылке может автоматизировать работу бухгалтерии?


Ну чего не понятного: счеты это "оборудование"? - ДА! Автоматизируют бухучет (не нужно считать руками "в столбик")? - ДА!!!!

----------

Nixe (25.11.2015)

----------


## Nixe

> подскажите, 1С считается в каком то смысле автоматизацией работы бухгалтерии?


Вопрос человека..... ДАЛЁКОГО от бухгалтерии.... :)

---------- Post added at 01:12 ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 ----------




> Ну чего не понятного: счеты это "оборудование"? - ДА! Автоматизируют бухучет (не нужно считать руками "в столбик")? - ДА!!!!


+100500..... :D
=====
Положительно порадовал... :)
Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день. Скачала обновление Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.42.85 от 24.11.2015. Обновляла как обычно. Выдает ошибку при входе в программу и обновлении(При обновлении версии программы возникла ошибка). У меня стояла Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.42.46. Подскажите как быть?


Ошибку исправила с помощью тестирование и исправления. Теперь другой вопрос. Очень долго программа перепроводит документы за месяц.. Может кто сталкивался? База маленькая, раньше очень быстро перепроводились при закрытии месяца.

----------

BOA-INK (20.12.2015)

----------


## BOA-INK

Спасибо ответившим! 
Все получилось!

----------

